# My latest creation - especially for Oliver -- Childs stylish knit jacket with pockets and optional hood.



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

This jacket was designed especially for Oliver. This little man (6 years old) really knows what he wants. He just loves to wear hand knitted soft and cozy garments, and particularly wanted a jacket with pockets (to hold any little treasures he has found), a hood, to keep his ears warm and lastly and most importantly a zipper (much easier than buttons to close). He now is one very happy little boy!!!

Approx age 2 years : 3 years : 4 years : 6 years : 8 years : 10 years

Pattern Price US $4.73

Pattern is available for instant download at my Ravelry, Etsy or Craftsy store
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/boys-jacket-with-pockets-and-optional-hood-p044
http://www.etsy.com/au/listing/166353414/boys-stylish-jacket-with-pockets-and?ref=shop_home_active


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

The design is beautiful....the model...looks like one happy fella.
Congrats.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the jacket ~ Oliver looks really pleased with it :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Love it!xx


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome wee jacket. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

I just bought your pattern to make for my grandson. Your little model really brought it to life! What a cutie patootie!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's a great jacket and adorable model...


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely wonderful jacket.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

oge designs said:


> This jacket was designed especially for Oliver. This little man (6 years old) really knows what he wants. He just loves to wear hand knitted soft and cozy garments, and particularly wanted a jacket with pockets (to hold any little treasures he has found), a hood, to keep his ears warm and lastly and most importantly a zipper (much easier than buttons to close). He now is one very happy little boy!!!
> 
> Approx age 2 years : 3 years : 4 years : 6 years : 8 years : 10 years
> 
> ...


Love those dimples!!! What a handsome lad he is!
Oh, yes, you did a bang up job on the sweater. He is one happy recipient.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

I could see why he's so happy! This jacket is wonderfully all "boy"! Rugged and "cool"! Love the choice of colors and texture.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice!! Love his hair!! LOL That's what my grandson does with his hair. Too cute! Love the sweater. Looks very warm!


----------



## Sewalaskan (Sep 7, 2013)

Great sweater. And isn't it wonderful when a gift is so appreciated?


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

It's great when they love what you've made for them - and it's a super pattern and lovely happy little chappie


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks to you all! I must admit it is wonderful when you can see how happy it makes them. The last one I did for Oliver, was literally worn to death!!!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Great job. Whoever took the photos really captured him!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Great looking pattern!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Cute little boy and really beautiful jacket!


----------



## atvoytas (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! I love this! I can imagine it in girlie colours too! Way to go :thumbup:


----------



## EvaD76 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

